# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Concluyen los trabajos para levantar el cuerpo de la presa de Valdepatao en Candasnos

## F. Lázaro

27/11/13

 La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro ha concluido los trabajos para levantar y terraplenar el cuerpo de presa de Valdepatao, en Candasnos (Huesca), una de las obras incluidas en el Pacto del Agua como pieza fundamental para completar el sistema de Monegros II, integrado en Riegos del Alto Aragón.

La ejecución alcanza el 84,55% sobre el presupuesto vigente de 17.962.471 euros. Con los avances de esta obra y con la licitación de Almudévar, primer paso para la ejecución del sistema Biscarrués-Almudévar, se está impulsando definitivamente la regulación pendiente en Riegos del Alto Aragón, principal garantía para el desarrollo de Monegros II.

Para Riegos del Alto Aragón se prevén inversiones de hasta 578 millones de euros, sumados el sistema Biscarrués-Almudévar y las obras propias de la zona regable de Monegros II. A pesar de la situación económica, a las obras de Valdepatao se ha unido este año la licitación por 208,5 millones de Almudévar y el compromiso firme con el proyecto de Biscarrués.

Las actuaciones de Monegros II, que permitirán la puesta en riego de más de 46.000 hectáreas, son: el sifón de Cardiel, las tuberías principales de Valdurrios y Sástago, la acequia de la Almolda, las balsas laterales de la acequia de Ontiñena, anteproyecto de electrificación de la zona regable de Monegros, colectores principales de la 3ª parte, 1ª fase de la zona regable de Monegros II, el abastecimiento a Bujaraloz, Peñalba y Candasnos, el proyecto de colector de Valdeliberola, la conducción de las aguas de filtración del Tramo V del Canal de Monegros y la redacción del proyecto de abastecimiento a Ontiñena. La adecuación del barranco de la Peseguera ya se encuentra ejecutado y el embalse de Valdepatao tiene como plazo de fin de obra septiembre de 2014.

Las obras de Valdepatao, embalse de cola del Tramo V del Canal de Monegros, se incluyen en el Plan Coordinado de Obras, 3ª parte, 1ª fase de Monegros II que permitirá regar, a través del sifón de Cardiel, hasta 6.199 hectáreas de los términos municipales de Ballobar y Fraga. 

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...andasnos-41032

----------

